
Ask HN: Why don't word processors automatically add close quotes? - epiphanitus
One of the things I like about my IDE - as opposed to working in a word processor - is that whenever you type an open quote, a close quote automatically appears. The same goes for parenthesis, brackets, etc. It was annoying to go  back to Word after I got used to the convenience of this feature.<p>Perhaps there is a setting buried somewhere that allows you to turn this on, but I am curious as to why this wouldn&#x27;t be enabled by default.<p>Is this simply because of precedence or is there a design decision behind this?
======
aurizon
Good idea, for one word quoted, just use it. For two words, scratch you right
ear, three words scratch your left ear and so on up to - say 8 word passages.
Ur keyboad would need to have the scratch etc sensors...

